# Forest, Coast or Mountains



## Herbenny (Feb 12, 2019)

I Have some time off coming up so packing up and leaving the men folk to bloody well get on with it. 
I can't decide where to go .... there's so many nice places to chose from ..
Scotland is out the question as I only have five days ...so tell me do I head fairly north, south, east or west ??? 

Favourite locations please so I can put name in a hat and do it that way


----------



## GinaRon (Feb 12, 2019)

I always want to head to the sea and if there are mountains behind all the good. envy is what I have, enjoy  :camper::wave:


----------



## Herbenny (Feb 12, 2019)

GinaRon said:


> I always want to head to the sea and if there are mountains behind all the good. envy is what I have, enjoy  :camper::wave:



Yessss Gina not wanting to be greedy but if I can have all three that would be the dogs nuts


----------



## mark61 (Feb 12, 2019)

How about heading to South Wales. Can do Forest of Dean, Black Mountais/Brecon Beacons, and over to Pembrokeshire coast. Not everything in one go but close.


----------



## Herbenny (Feb 12, 2019)

mark61 said:


> How about heading to South Wales. Can do Forest of Dean, Black Mountais/Brecon Beacons, and over to Pembrokeshire coast. Not everything in one go but close.



Yes it's one of my favourites Mark, but was there quite recently to climb the pen y fan ... and if told my husband I was heading to Pembrokeshire I'll never hear the last of it It's his favourite place ! 
I think it's going to be a ' it dip dog sh@& ' and stick a pin in a map !


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 12, 2019)

Like them all but i do have a weakness for the sea.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 12, 2019)

Herbenny said:


> Yes it's one of my favourites Mark, but was there quite recently to climb the pen y fan ... and if told my husband I was heading to Pembrokeshire I'll never hear the last of it &#55357;&#56838;It's his favourite place !
> I think it's going to be a ' it dip dog sh@& ' and stick a pin in a map !




Oh, thats easliy sorted, tell him your going somewhere else :lol-049:

Also, if you know you are going for 5 days, tell him you are going for 7. When back you tell him you missed him so much you came back early. He'll be so over the moon he won't worry where you went. :raofl:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 12, 2019)

New castle co down and have the lot,mornes, sea & tullymore forest.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 12, 2019)

Lots of loverly deserted beaches up on the East Coast round Bamburgh/Berwick etc....
Doesn't suffer with heavy concentrations of folks like a, lot of places....
And interesting geology too....


----------



## runnach (Feb 12, 2019)

North wales Snowdonia Anglesey betsy co ed forest 

Channa


----------



## mark61 (Feb 12, 2019)

channa said:


> North wales Snowdonia Anglesey betsy co ed forest
> 
> Channa



Good call, and if up that way the Llŷn Peninsula is worth a trip round, another great bit of coast.  A good number of CR's on POI map.


----------



## 1807truckman (Feb 12, 2019)

I often head to Aldeburgh in Suffolk, find it a very relaxing place, lots of walking, not far from Sutton Hoo to see the Saxon Hoard, Southwold is worth a visit for the pier. Motorhomes are banned from the sea defense but the rough road to the yacht club is where I park, can still here the sea.












Urology nurses just take the pee!


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 14, 2019)

My wife always likes heading to the sea/coast.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 14, 2019)

From where Herby is that's at least a day to get there and a day to get back if you're going North East!

With just 5 days I'd head off and meander along the south coast in a westerly direction - New Forest maybe? or further along to Devon & Cornwall?


----------



## Herbenny (Feb 14, 2019)

mariesnowgoose said:


> From where Herby is that's at least a day to get there and a day to get back if you're going North East!
> 
> With just 5 days I'd head off and meander along the south coast in a westerly direction - New Forest maybe? or further along to Devon & Cornwall?



Still undecided *..... but I do hear the mountains calling. 
Maybe it will be the Brecons after all


----------



## GinaRon (Feb 14, 2019)

If it is next week it is school holidays


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Feb 14, 2019)

If you get anywhere near cream tea land, give us a shout Jac.


----------



## Herbenny (Feb 14, 2019)

Edina said:


> If you get anywhere near cream tea land, give us a shout Jac.[/QUOTEI
> 
> I certainly will Chris for sure  ....


----------

